

LiveU Puts the Power of a News Van in Your Backpack (Video) - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/02/08/liveu-puts-the-power-of-a-news-van-in-your-backpack-video/

======
megamark16
I'm still tryin' to figure out how they fit the producer in that there little
bag!

